# SCORE!



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i found a guy selling frags from his tank for quite a deal.

first posted as 20 a frag or three for 50, since hes still trying to sell whats left now its three for 50 plus one free so im getting 4 sps frags for 50 bucks and from what other people that got his frags have said they are good size, larger then what most on line sellers give for twice as much..

should be picking up on saturday will post pics. .

these are the pics he posted of the colonies the frags are comming from.

ORA Scripps Stag







Green Stag (Thin Branch)







Blue Tip Stag (Heavy Branch)







Acropora samoensis (Poor Image)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nismo i just started a reef tank of my own... its kinda in the cycling process, waiting for the 500$ bomb on 760w of lighting... what would be the odds of me paying/trading you for frags of your frags in a few months, or possibly having you pick some up for me?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

f-in score is right man-
Congrats Nismo....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very purdy


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> nismo i just started a reef tank of my own... its kinda in the cycling process, waiting for the 500$ bomb on 760w of lighting... what would be the odds of me paying/trading you for frags of your frags in a few months, or possibly having you pick some up for me?


well at this point pretty much everythign i have is small frags so i wont be fragging anythign for at least a year or more depending on how things grow..

the best advice i can offer is to search for a local reef club, you might be suprised how many there are, then just keep and eye out for people looking to make room in there tanks or taking down or down sizing older systems..

search for Big Country Reef Society (BCRS)

this is the second deal like this i found, last time i got two frags of blue milli, a nice piece of elk horn monti with some purple plate forming monti attached, a piece of purple monti digi, two frags of orange plating monti, a large green monti plate, two frags of bali green slimer, and the awesome green acro i have for 70 bucks, i actually wish i had gotten a few more frags from him at the time..

im skeptical of dealing with shipping and lfs genereall charge about 30 percent more then if you can find someone privately selling frags..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

picked up the frags today, these are quite large "frags" the guys tank was extremely nice and what a good deal..

these pics are a bit crappy and my micro bublle proble is acting up but you can get the idea, these should all improve in color once tehy get more aclimated to my tank and i find the right place for them..

this is the blue tip stagg








heres the ora green script stag 








this is the thin branching green 








im not sure which one this is i think he was out of the Acropora samoensis 
i will just have to see how it grows out and colors up 








i went to a frag swap after picking up the other four and got a small frag of rose millipora 15 bucks.. the first major thing i noticed at the swap was how much smaller the frags thet were selling were compared to the ones i just picked up.. most of the 15 to 30 dollar frags were only an inch to 2 at the most..








and about 10 lbs of some nice base rock stacked up around teh sides for now, i want to let everything settle a bit and eventually i will have to pull all the rocks out chisle off some fo the frags that are attached and completely redo the rockpile


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I know that I am late, but very nice pick up ND!!!! All of those frags will turn a nice color under your MH (as they are a bit brown currently).

WOW, that is going to be a sweet SPS tank!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is one SWEET lookin' tank!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks guys, i should update this with new pics, the thin branching stag has been coloring nicely, its taken on some nice blue green gradients, the green scripts frag has lightened but hasnt colored too much but the polyps are a nice green. the blue tip heavy branching stag is gettign purple with blue tips. an the acropora samonisis is getting some greenish blue highlights, i just moved it up higher in teh tank though so it should begin to color faster..

still havent noticed substantial polyp extension except for the blue tip so i gather its still aclimating or the frags are being stressed by the red bugs.i will have to set up a tank for my crustacians and treat the big tank before the bugs spread too much.. kind of a pain but definately needs to be done.. lesson learned always used a quarenteen tank before adding new stuff no matter who you get the frags from. im just fortunate i didnt get any flat worms or other pests..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Now, remind me again are you using the 70w MH or the 150w MH? It is the aquapod, correct?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Now, remind me again are you using the 70w MH or the 150w MH? It is the aquapod, correct?


this tank has a 150w current USA outter orbit with dual 65 compact florecent actinics. in about 9 -10 months when the ompact florecents should be replaced i think im going to remove tehm and put in a t5 retrofit. just out of curiosity i put the 70 over the tank and it would have illuminated it but definately not have enough penitration


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this piece has show the most improvement in color, its a thin braching stag 
with the 10k halide







actinic


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice!! Yeah, that is a huge difference between the 70w and the 150w. Good choice on going with the 150w HQI. Your corals obviously love the 10K 150w.

Hey, in the first pic (of two posted above), what is the green acro in top right corner right above the purple monti dig?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Very nice!! Yeah, that is a huge difference between the 70w and the 150w. Good choice on going with the 150w HQI. Your corals obviously love the 10K 150w.
> 
> Hey, in the first pic (of two posted above), what is the green acro in top right corner right above the purple monti dig?


ORA scrpts green stag. it has a ligth brown tissue color with slight green irrdesence but the nice part is the polyps are very green. i think its still acclimating and my tank has been haveing algae issues since i put in that uncured base rock. first i was having some various types of calupurpa (my spelling sucks) growing on a few pieces in the sand then that started to get some cayano slime on it now since i added more rock that wasnt cured it spiked my levels and has been fueling the algae and to make things worse with the additional rock work im not getting as much water flow around the tank so tahts helping the cyano form more.

at this point im pretty sure the cycle from the rock is subsiding, fortunately the algae has been the worst problem all the fish and corals have been doing good, only few frags have slightly duller color. to fight the algae i have added half dozen nitrite and half dozen cerith snails and turned the halide off for the last two days, one more day off then blow everything off with a baster and clean tehtank with a brush using a micron sock in the sump to catch the algea then do a 10 - 20 percent water change and i might start runnig shorter light period to start and gradually increase back to normal.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice. I thought it might be A. yongei (e.g. one of two versions of the bali green slimer), but I am wrong. Nonetheless, great looking SPS (well, all of your SPS are sweet). IMO when it is done acclimating to your lights, it will further turn a nice green color.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool pics

I have a bunch of ORA frags coming on Tuesday morning.

Green Pocillopora damicornis
Scripp's Green Tip Staghorn
Pink Birdsnest 
Rose Acropora millepora 
Green Bali Slimer

all are ORA

ill be sure to post pics when i get them. This is my first dive into SPS


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

envious of ur deal man, congrats they look like winners


----------

